# First Audi R15 "+" spy shot



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

From Audi Sport themselves, an Audi R15 with the "+" modifications being loaded on a cargo plane in Germany-not very HQ or in detail, but shows that the front fender pontoon/sidpods have more of an R8/R10-esque shape to them.
http://www.endurance-info.com/...5.jpg


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot (chernaudi)*

And be prepared for more photos soon-very soon. Speed TV.com reports that R15s are testing at Homested today, and that they'll be on track for the Monday-Tuesday testing sessions, but will still skip the race. But seeing how many changes that Audi has already made to the R15 from their own photo at a German airport, who know's what else they've done.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot (chernaudi)*

Testing at Homested? What race is it that they will be skippng? Sebring?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot (lappies)*

Yes, skipping Sebring. 
Just posted this also in the NewsBlog forum after Tommy emailed it to me. Good catch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot ([email protected])*

Mike Fuller has also posted photos of the car at Mulsannescorner.com and he says that a source within Audi Sport says that the modifcations to the R15 was part of an early proposed version of the R15 until Audi decided to go the channel route with the car, which explans why the sides of the R15 looked the way they did last year. 
Now those channels are closed off to reduce drag and improve straightline speeds, a problem for the R15 at Le Mans last year. I just hope that it didn't kill the car's cornering performance, but a lot of that was derived from other areo elements and improved suspension, wider front wheels and improved weight distribution compared to the R10. 
We might see at Sebring on Monday and Tuesday if Audi runs those test sessions-they did a test a Homestead today and will continue it tomorrow. Grand Am had a race last Saturday at Homestead, and that track should have the rubber, debris, and junk of racing still on it to give Audi a realistic simulation of race conditions, hence why the main tests at Sebring will be after the race.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot (chernaudi)*

So The Audi's might take part in the official test sessions on Monday and Tuesday at Sebring?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot (lappies)*

That's the rumor.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot ([email protected])*

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmarch10.html
Official pics over on Mike's site.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot ([email protected])*









Inspiration?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot ([email protected])*

Is there any news about the sebring monday and tuesday testing? will they take part in those sessions or will they only test at sebring after the 12 hours?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: First Audi R15 "+" spy shot (lappies)*

I haven't heard anything about Audi at Sebring yet, though it's confirmed that they're testing somewhere in Florida this week, and a 5 day test at Sebring has been confirmed following the race.


----------

